# Young Cigar Enthusiasts...Anyone esle get dirty looks at the Cigar Store?



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

What's up everyone, I turned 18 just over 5 months ago and was just wondering if anyone else noticed this. Whenever I walk into a new cigar store I ALWAYS get dirty looks. After the cashier cards me he usually talks to me like I'm a total idiot. However, I always like replying with some good cigar aficionado terminology (most of the cashiers will just shut up then and get me a manager because they have no idea what I'm talking about). It's just surprising to me that more people aren't accepting of cigars and younger smokers. They just group us in with cigarette smokers, and I have never even touched a cigarette.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm 29, and I still get it at some stores. Most give me a look more because they don't know me and there's plenty of people who have no idea what they're doing in a b/m more so than my being younger.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Never. I just turned 27, and a friend and I went to our shop last weekend to buy pipes and start down that slope. We had the older man behind the counter come over to their pipe room, show and tell us about all their house blends of tobacco, show us how to properly pack and light a pipe, and was really helpful, and friendly. It was by far the best experience I've had at any store of any sort. Even when I was younger, the employees were always helpful and listened to what I needed/wanted.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I did get "the look" from the guy behind the counter and the regular denizens of the lounge at my local B&M the first few times I went in there, but now I just get a "hey hows it going" when I come in the door. I would recommend just popping in reasonably regularly and chatting with the people there. Soon they will understand that you are just a fellow BOTL and (as long as they aren't just A-Holes) be just as welcoming to you as any other regular customer. It just may take a little time because (and I am guilty of this judgement myself sometimes) they see a young kid that may just be into cigars for the image and not the love.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not saying that it is right, but I think a number of people view very young (18 to early 20s) cigar smokers as simply being "trend chasers" who are simply trying to be hip to the latest thing. I got similar looks when I began pipe smoking but after a few years people translated my longevity as meaning I had a sincere interest in the hobby. Sometimes people are wary of newcomers because they fear impostors but time separates the fair-weather smokers from the rest. Like I said- it isn't the approach I take with younger smokers, but I know it exists.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Not that I can think of. I never get carded either. If they ask what I am after I give a very specific answer so 
1. They don't treat me like a child
2. Will give me some space too look around!


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

Being younger, 26, I sometimes get looks like I don't belong there with all the older guys. Okay with me though, I'm very content to do my own thing and just browse at my leisure, and ask questions if I have any. I like this more than the guys that stick to your shoulder the whole time.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

zgnombies said:


> I like this more than the guys that stick to your shoulder the whole time.


:amen: And that goes for any shopping for me. I hate being hounded through a store when I am just trying to find something that catches my eye. LEAVE ME ALONE!!! I will ask for help if I need it... trust me...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm......can't say I ever have I guess.

I remember my first trip into a B&M with intent to buy.

Me and a buddy my same age (18 ) went in and the owner was there, He was an older fellow.

He chatted with us and made some recommendations for us and gave us tips even.

He gave me some matches and a cutter for free. That was my very first experience buying at a B&M.

I got a real BOTL my first time.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I think you might be getting some economic prejudice. Happens to me too when it's dirty shop clothes. They don't want to waste time on a 5 or 20 dollar sale after all the help. They probably like the whale that drops a couple hundred a week on the big main line stuff. My local b&m does not stock anything under 4 bucks a stick to keep the riff raff out. 
You stick to it. Back in the day when I was 16 the Tinderbox store in Bellevue, WA welcomed young people and sold me all kinds of goodies with instructions. They sold me the baccy when no other customers where around. I would head off to thisc new coffee shop called Starbucks happily pufring away(store #1 in the new chain)
Never forgot those old guys showing me the ropes with basket pipes and Borkum Riff whiskey.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

madbricky said:


> I think you might be getting some economic prejudice. Happens to me too when it's dirty shop clothes. They don't want to waste time on a 5 or 20 dollar sale after all the help. They probably like the whale that drops a couple hundred a week on the big main stuff. My local b&m does not stock anything under 4 bucks a stick to keep the riff raff out.
> You stick to it. Back in the day when I was 16 the Tinderbox store in Bellevue, WA welcomed young people and sold me all kinds of goodies with instructions. They sold me the baccy when no other customer where around. I would head off to thisc new coffee shop called Starbucks (store #1 in the new chain)
> Never forgot those old guys showing me the ropes with basket pipes and Borkum Riff whiskey.


Yea, there are employees and BOTL. 
Most of the older guys are really great to the younger respectful crowd.


----------



## jeffmn (Mar 20, 2013)

Both of the b&m stores near me have been great. I am not that young anymore but there are plenty of younger patrons and they see to be appreciated customers.


----------



## Coyote404 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm 19, and most of the times the employees at the b&m's I go to are really nice! After they have seen me in there more than once, I feel like they treat me more like a serious customer. Occasionally there will be the odd employee who will treat me like an idiot, but for the most part they are some pretty awesome people!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I remember going into shops back when I was in my teens. I'd get "the look" from some of the employees, but never from the owners. They were too busy trying to encourage me and grow a customer to give me any look. It's a shame if that's not the case anymore.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Luckily I'm in a place where there are several B&Ms around me. The one closest to me gave me that same kind of look, and seemed reluctant to help my girlfriend when she was trying to buy me a gift another time. I'll gladly drive a little more to shop somewhere else. I don't know why any of them should be doing that, it's bad customer service, and damn annoying.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I discussed this topic last year with the B&M owner of the largest shops in NH.
He said that his managers go out of their way to help the young guy,,,,,as they are the future of the business...

They are also keenly aware that theft is really cutting into their margins so rightly or wrongly, the younger crowd
has an extra eye on them....

His video surveillance has proven this to be true...


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

Double post


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

Well being I am a bit younger than most in the hobby I have had my mix of interactions as of late. 

I just moved to a new town and went out exploring my options out of the three local shops to my house. Each shop I had a budget of 150 over three visits in a week. 

The first shop I walked in and an employee followed me in the humidor immediately. He asked me if I needed a recommendation and I just asked where the Fuentes and kristoffs were. Each consecutive visit I realized this place was a very tight knit shop so I moved on. 

The second shop I went to was actually a half-private shop. Expecting the worst I headed in. The employees each time were very very helpful and nice. I even got some freebies on my first visit! This shop gave me some great recommendations and really a great vibe. I am considering getting a membership and a locker humi here.

I was going to stop there but the previous shop actually recommended that I check out the third shop. Thinking that if a shop is recommending another why not? My first two experiences here were the similar (do you have a budget. Need reccomendations, etc). My last visit was the real eye opener. I went in to get a replacement xi1 I had lost at work that day. I went in and was looking through the cutters which were all no name cheaper stuff. I asked if she carries any xikar stuff. She told me "oh you can't afford that stuff they are like 200-300 dollars. They are meant for executives or powerful people" I stood their shocked. The first being I was explained that the cutter I know costs maybe 30-40 is now 300 but also I got judged to be some kid who isn't worth owning a pretty average cutter. This is all after in three days I dropped at least 120 in singles alone! She plopped a cheap cutter on the counter and told me this is what I want. Seriously never going back there...


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember walking into an established cigar shop when I was an undergrad. I knew what I was looking for, said hello and smiled to the guy behind the counter, and made my way to the walk-in humidor. The guy (the only one working there) immediately stood up and followed me in! No matter what kind of small talk I made, he never eased up and made it very clear that he didn't trust me. I considered just walking away, but I wanted to smoke dangit, so I bought a Punch and sat on the couch across from a customer to light up. He only eased up once he saw that I wasn't going to grab a box and run for the door.

Not many things get easier with age, but buying cigars apparently does. 

About a week later, I went to a different shop and was treated completely differently. The guy was friendly, knowledgeable, and even threw in a freebie with my stick. Their lounge had a couple of cool dudes BS'ing away, so I stayed and ended up having a great time. I went back multiple times before I moved away...never went back to the first place.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

john_c said:


> She told me "oh you can't afford that stuff they are like 200-300 dollars. They are meant for executives or powerful people" I stood their shocked. The first being I was explained that the cutter I know costs maybe 30-40 is now 300 but also I got judged to be some kid who isn't worth owning a pretty average cutter. This is all after in three days I dropped at least 120 in singles alone! She plopped a cheap cutter on the counter and told me this is what I want. Seriously never going back there...


I would have had a hard time biting my tongue with this one. Being someone who has had full tattoo sleeves since I was 19 and dresses up in old jeans and t-shirts when I'm not at work, I have gotten this attitude that something is out of my price range simply because of how I look. I take my business elsewhere EVERY time. Last month I was looking at a motorcycle and actually had a salesman argue with me about whether I would require financing. After the third time he finally got it through his head that I intended to pay with cash, but by then he had lost the sale. I don't look like I'm rolling in money (and I'm not) but when I do spend what I have I like to purchase nice quality things and nothing is more of a turn off than a salesperson's condescension based on snap judgments.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I wouldn't frequent a shop that treated me rudely. If it was my only option near home, I'd make clear to the owner what occurred, and that I'm not pleased with the treatment. As a business owner, I'd want to know that my employees are giving people weird looks or treating them like idiots. 

That said, about the worst thing I've encountered is being called "young fella" (which is cool by me, I'm not that young anymore so I'll take what I can get) and I did have one time where I purchased a surplus cigar box for $1 and the owner asked me if I got it off the "for sale" stack, or took it out of the humidor :noidea: I'm guessing he had someone pulling his boxes out of his humidor or something, I don't know. It kind of made me feel like he thought I was ignorant or inconsiderate...but it was an isolated incident. I can't imagine the stuff a tobacco shop deals with on a daily basis.


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I would have had a hard time biting my tongue with this one. Being someone who has had full tattoo sleeves since I was 19 and dresses up in old jeans and t-shirts when I'm not at work, I have gotten this attitude that something is out of my price range simply because of how I look. I take my business elsewhere EVERY time. Last month I was looking at a motorcycle and actually had a salesman argue with me about whether I would require financing. After the third time he finally got it through his head that I intended to pay with cash, but by then he had lost the sale. I don't look like I'm rolling in money (and I'm not) but when I do spend what I have I like to purchase nice quality things and nothing is more of a turn off than a salesperson's condescension based on snap judgments.


I am also of the heavily tattooed variety and know the usual stereotypes. I am usually bumming around in my camo shorts and metal t-shirts which is how I feel most comfortable. In this particular situation I was in my work attire (white collar job). The only reason I didn't have much of a come back was, I was shocked. I didn't even know how to respond to that. Hell that was probably one of the worst sales moves I have ever seen. I found in these situations it is best to speak with my wallet and take my business elsewhere. I'm glad I didn't say what I wanted to say, no need to stoop to their level.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, I am almost 42 and I am a mechanic. I got a few looks the first time, probably cause they hadn't seen me before and I was in work clothes...greasy! But, they ended up being very helpful!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

First, I've never really gotten "the look." Probably becuase I didn't start smoking cigars until I was a bit older. 

More importantly, I'm glad to see so many posts from younger guys. Not that I like you guys getting the stink-eye from the cigar shop workers. I'm just encouraged to see that we've got a strong group of good guys taking-up and enjoying the hobby. Seems like the future's in good hands. S'pose I can just rest my ol' bones and put my mind at ease now; set a spell in my rocker on the porch and enjoy some fine baccy.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I got the look, but it was when I didnt go for the infused section or ask for cigarettes. I think it was more that the owner was surprised though because he was still very cool. Especially when he noticed we had similar taste in cigars. Since Ive given him his first Ratzilla, Headley Grange, Mule Kick, and LAT52.

To be fair though, Bull makes a good point. Youll find the younger crowd more apt to steal than 30+ year old adults. It just is what it is.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I would have had a hard time biting my tongue with this one. Being someone who has had full tattoo sleeves since I was 19 and dresses up in old jeans and t-shirts when I'm not at work, I have gotten this attitude that something is out of my price range simply because of how I look. I take my business elsewhere EVERY time. Last month I was looking at a motorcycle and actually had a salesman argue with me about whether I would require financing. After the third time he finally got it through his head that I intended to pay with cash, but by then he had lost the sale. I don't look like I'm rolling in money (and I'm not) but when I do spend what I have I like to purchase nice quality things and nothing is more of a turn off than a salesperson's condescension based on snap judgments.


I know how that feels.

I live in a northern NM village now, but I used to live in Albuquerque. I lived there almost 20 years. There was a certain bike shop just down the street from me that I used to buy parts and supplies from (tubes, tires, dry-lube, etc). I was in there every other week, or so, making small purchases.

One day I broke down and HAD to have the burgundy handmade Woodrup tandem that they had hanging up in the corner for years. I walked in the shop with 33 one-hundred dollar bills in my pocket, intending to leave with that bike. The guys in the shop, who had all seen me regularly in there for YEARS, took care of the customers in there before me, then took care of the two guys that walked in after me, then they ignored me while they argued about the tv show they were watching. I told them as politely as I could that I wanted to make a large purchase, and would they help me? They ignored me. I said I wanted to buy the burgundy Woodrup tandem. That made them stop watching their show long enough to laugh at me, and tell me I could NEVER afford it. I pulled a wad of hundreds outta my pocket big enough to choke a horse, fanned them out, and let loose with a few obscenities and comments about their lineage and went out the door.

The owner was pulling into the parking lot in his SUV (lol) as I was coming out the door cussing with a wad of cash in my hands. He didn't know what was going on, but had a big problem with me cussing in his parkinglot. He started in on me, and I told him to just Fing stop! I told him I entered his store with several thousand dollars to purchase the burgundy Woodrup tandem that's been hanging in the back for years, but his employees insulted me, then the owner himself gives me crap as I'm leaving. I told him I noticed several nice high-end European tandems in a shop a short block away (a nice clean new shop that was his main competition) and I told him I bet the other shop would treat me and my money with more respect.

I ended up writing him several bad reviews and two letters to the paper about his shop. He was out of business before that winter.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I ended up writing him several bad reviews and two letters to the paper about his shop. He was out of business before that winter.


And who says that free-market capitalism doesn't work? :biggrin:

I didn't get my first car till I was 26 because I cycled everywhere all year, so I have spent plenty of time in bike shops and I know exactly the type you're talking about. I especially chuckled about the owner with the SUV. The shops I like are the ones where there is a rack full of bikes that the employees rode to work and where people get excited about seeing you buy new stuff and rebuild your rig because part of them lives vicariously through each bike they work on. I drive about 15 miles, past three shops to go to the one I use now because the service, the conversation, and the quality of the wrenching are that good.

OP- sorry for the digression.


----------



## Merleos (Apr 23, 2013)

I've run into a lot of young cigar smokers, and many quite knowledgeable. Age doesn't always mean experience, so I've found it always best to meet people, talk, watch, learn, and share experience as we can.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I started as a brand representative when I was 22. There was certainly some awkward moments but all in all its an issue I never really experienced too much of. Most store owners understand that the young smokers could very well be their next regulars and treat them well.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess your $ is not green enough. lol. Stay the course and don't let any FOG or FYG intimidate you.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Boy, what bad customer service examples I'm reading here! I dunno, I probably LOOKED my age (of 26) when I first got into my hobby. I can't really say I've experienced TOO much denigration. Seeing how some of you are 18, 19, etc. made me think legally - are you SUPPOSED to be allowed to buy tobacco when under 21? Not that I give a "blip" especially since it's a fine diversion, AND because at your young ages you COULD be about smoking "something else" (LOL)! Nothing speaks "Respect Me" like this land's small "g" god, the almighty Dollar. Just speak with that and MOST sales experts will be kissing your fanny. And if not - then find the owner of the establishment. Then they'll be affixing their orifice to your posterior AFTER affixing it to their boss's!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah Im getting that treatment right now from the owner of a high end stor I was looking at there lighter and one of the owner was hovering over like I couldn't afford it I pulled out my lighter to compare cuz I had the same one the guy was slack jawed and waked away last bit of trouble I had except for this guy we gall gingy cuz he's a red head he fallows me like a hawk and always ask every five minutes wat I'm looking for and I just toy with him and say I'm browsing then I buy about 5 and he leaves me alone other then that the employees are help full and curious


----------



## BDigital (Dec 24, 2012)

Never had an issue at any of the three local B&M's here in town...all the same owner I believe. Each time I've walked in, they treat me with respect and will not hesitate to ask if I need help or make suggestions if I request. Even the "lounge guys" seem pretty cool and keep to themselves...definitely don't seem to break out the stink-eye when I walk in. 

Slainte!!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Jasonx250z said:


> Yeah Im getting that treatment right now from the owner of a high end stor I was looking at there lighter and one of the owner was hovering over like I couldn't afford it I pulled out my lighter to compare cuz I had the same one the guy was slack jawed and waked away last bit of trouble I had except for this guy we gall gingy cuz he's a red head he fallows me like a hawk and always ask every five minutes wat I'm looking for and I just toy with him and say I'm browsing then I buy about 5 and he leaves me alone other then that the employees are help full and curious


:twitch: JASON!!! TEACH YOUR PHONE PUNCTUATION!!!! Man!! Please go find a *smarter* phone or wait till you can get to a computer.... please.... oke:


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Hana dumb iPhone sorry


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

You make it sooo easy to poke at you..... its gonna be fun with you around posting 100 word single sentences to make my eyes bleed  I just challenge you to actually say the whole thing without taking a breath!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Jasonx250z said:


> Yeah Im getting that treatment right now from the owner of a high end store. I was looking at a lighter and owner was hovering over me like I couldn't afford it I pulled out my lighter to compare cuz I had the same one the guy was slack jawedand walked away. last bit of trouble I had. was with this guy we call gingy, cuz he's a red head he fallows me like a hawk and always ask every five minutes wat I'm looking for. I just toy with him and say I'm browsing. then I buy about 5 sticks and he leaves me alone. other then that the employees no me well


Is that better I have writing issue too one two many concussions


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

I just did boo yah haha. Y u gotsta pick on me?lol I can spell good hahaha


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

nope, never....then again I am a heavily tattooed muscular bodybuilder, no one ever gives me dirty looks :heh:


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

I did feel I have to put in an experience I had with a B&M last night that was kinda interesting.

I walked in, went straight to the humidor. I browsed for a good bit of time (5-10 minuets), nobody came in. This is neither a good nor bad thing in my opinion. I walked out to pay and decided to stay and smoke there. I asked the guy who walked up to ring me up if I could smoke there, as I wasn't sure if it was a membership deal to smoke there (some by me are). He said, "I guess if you want", then did something I did not expect at all. He de-cellophaned my cigar, placed it in one of those communal desktop cutters with the handle and cut the cigar. He then proceeded to light a split of cedar. Before he could do anymore I grabbed the cigar from him. I was horrified! For me the whole process of prepping the cigar was part of the experience. I guess he assumed I knew nothing about cigars. I then stood there and started to toast the end as I usually do. The man then stated, "What are you doing. You should really start pullin on that thing". I guess he never saw people toast the foot before? 

Well after I sat in the corner of the room I noticed that everyone was a "jam a triple-flame torch a millimeter from the foot and puff like a train". Very weird hwell: Over the course of my hour and a half smoke, when people would leave they would walk around the room and say goodbye to everyone. Including me! So all in all not a bad experience. Still kinda disappointed in the man cutting and telling me how to light a cigar (the wrong way in my opinion!).


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

john_c said:


> I did feel I have to put in an experience I had with a B&M last night that was kinda interesting.
> 
> I walked in, went straight to the humidor. I browsed for a good bit of time (5-10 minuets), nobody came in. This is neither a good nor bad thing in my opinion. I walked out to pay and decided to stay and smoke there. I asked the guy who walked up to ring me up if I could smoke there, as I wasn't sure if it was a membership deal to smoke there (some by me are). He said, "I guess if you want", then did something I did not expect at all. He de-cellophaned my cigar, placed it in one of those communal desktop cutters with the handle and cut the cigar. He then proceeded to light a split of cedar. Before he could do anymore I grabbed the cigar from him. I was horrified! For me the whole process of prepping the cigar was part of the experience. I guess he assumed I knew nothing about cigars. I then stood there and started to toast the end as I usually do. The man then stated, "What are you doing. You should really start pullin on that thing". I guess he never saw people toast the foot before?
> 
> Well after I sat in the corner of the room I noticed that everyone was a "jam a triple-flame torch a millimeter from the foot and puff like a train". Very weird hwell: Over the course of my hour and a half smoke, when people would leave they would walk around the room and say goodbye to everyone. Including me! So all in all not a bad experience. Still kinda disappointed in the man cutting and telling me how to light a cigar (the wrong way in my opinion!).


???You were OFFENDED by that??? :hmm: Oh well, I dunno...I guess the "girl" part of me is coming out in that I would have been very flattered that the proprietor or staff member was going through all that trouble for ME!  That's usually what waiters in high class, swanky, gazillion dollar restaurants do for their clients. I've NEVER had such happen for anybody I know, but if I'm reading you wrong or you took it that he figured you didn't know squat enough to light it for yourself - that was SURE a whole lot of care, finesse, and trouble he went through to ensure I good light! Again correct me if I'm incorrect, I just saw if differently :ask:


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> ???You were OFFENDED by that??? :hmm: Oh well, I dunno...I guess the "girl" part of me is coming out in that I would have been very flattered that the proprietor or staff member was going through all that trouble for ME!  That's usually what waiters in high class, swanky, gazillion dollar restaurants do for their clients. I've NEVER had such happen for anybody I know, but if I'm reading you wrong or you took it that he figured you didn't know squat enough to light it for yourself - that was SURE a whole lot of care, finesse, and trouble he went through to ensure I good light! Again correct me if I'm incorrect, I just saw if differently :ask:


I guess you could say it was good on the service end, and I do agree they probably thought they were helping me out. It may just be me but I have my own little rituals to cigar smoking (how to toast the foot, the "perfect" cut", etc). Then again most things I like to do have "rituals" to them, probably why I actually wet shave with a straight razor.


----------



## Shady (May 9, 2013)

I got a weird look at my local smoke shop when I went in and went to the cigars instead of the hookah, but I went in again the other day and they didn't ven card me, they recognized me and helped me pick out some decent stuff. We have 2 smoke shops in my town and I've only been to one so far. I hope the other will be similar.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm amazed at the number of people who have had bad experiences in BMs. I was a little concerned when I started taking my daughter with me, but then I guess a 19 year old girl is a different story.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

As a younger smoker and a woman I have had quite a few raised eyebrows when I walk into a B&M. Luckily I had two great "guides" when I first started smoking who introduced me to the managers and the regulars at my favorite B&Ms. After a few months of frequent visits I felt right at home. It is when I venture out of my local area that I get the looks. In fact, when I was in Brazil I stopped into a cigar shop with my aunt intent on buying a Cuban. The man behind the counter was super friendly but one of the other shoppers (another American) had the audacity to stop me and say "Sweetheart, someone like you doesn't need to spend $20 on a Cuban cigar, I doubt you'de be able to tell the difference between that and a Black and Mild." Maybe he had nothing but good intentions but I was not amused.


----------



## Pudge (May 8, 2013)

im 27 and people stare like crazy when i got into B and Ms...even local cigar bars stare. especially when im the only asian american in there. odd....i dont know many cigar smoking asian americans that enjoy scotch either....

edit.....i dont know any


----------



## Zookie (Feb 25, 2013)

This didn't happend to me at the first local lounge I went to and still go to to this day. They were so kind to me and I even told them I was a newbie and the guy literally spent 2 hours helping me out, and telling me what he thought were good cigars, cutters and lighters. I became a member because of their kindness even though their selection lacks IMO.

This other place however, didnt shoot me any attention. When I walked in they figured I was just some typical 22 year old kid. After I picked up a couple hundered dollars worth of cigars they definitely started treating me like a king. The only reason I still go there is because they have an incredible selection. They always throw in a couple nice cigars for free I matter how much I spend.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Pudge said:


> im 27 and people stare like crazy when i got into B and Ms...even local cigar bars stare. especially when im the only asian american in there. odd....i dont know many cigar smoking asian americans that enjoy scotch either....
> 
> edit.....i dont know any


I know a couple...


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm so impressed with you young people and lady. To handle those offenses with grace and dignity. Very impressive.
From 16 on I frequented several shops on the west coast for my pipe obsession. Never an issue only mentoring.
Just like I learned from the Boy Scouts and the military, young people are able to do anything and many FOGs remember that because they where once young before they ended up a wreck like me. .. lol


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> As a younger smoker and a woman I have had quite a few raised eyebrows when I walk into a B&M. Luckily I had two great "guides" when I first started smoking who introduced me to the managers and the regulars at my favorite B&Ms. After a few months of frequent visits I felt right at home. It is when I venture out of my local area that I get the looks. In fact, when I was in Brazil I stopped into a cigar shop with my aunt intent on buying a Cuban. The man behind the counter was super friendly but one of the other shoppers (another American) had the audacity to stop me and say "Sweetheart, someone like you doesn't need to spend $20 on a Cuban cigar, I doubt you'd be able to tell the difference between that and a Black and Mild." Maybe he had nothing but good intentions but I was not amused.


 I have to commend you youngsters for your patience in dealing with foolishness. I've found that the older I get, the less patience I have for such. A lot of things didn't "BOTHER" me when I was in my 30's. Now that I'm in my mid-50's and a cranky old bat those same things really make the nape of my neck hairs bristle. Should that have been ME with that dude tellin' me he wouldn't think I'd know the diff from a Black-n-Mild and a CUBAN???? "HOW DARE YOU!!!" I'd have been. But I'll leave it at there. Since I've been frequenting cigar establishments for over 25+ years when I walk in as a woman, usually the jokes will occur like "Can we smoke?" with the cloud coming out the door, etc., etc. Godspeed to you guys!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Wat happened to me to day was a younger guy working at the b&m acted like I didn't wat they had in stock or wat I was looking I looked at him I said u have a full box dude cuz i wanted a t 52 so i grabbed one and grabbed the last anejo that he said he wanted to buy at closing and left the humidor and the guy at the counter said nice choices and with a laugh and I talked to him about my cutter and lighter and sparked up my t52


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Jasonx250z said:


> Wat happened to me to day was a younger guy working at the b&m acted like I didn't wat they had in stock or wat I was looking I looked at him I said u have a full box dude cuz i wanted a t 52 so i grabbed one and grabbed the last anejo that he said he wanted to buy at closing and left the humidor and the guy at the counter said nice choices and with a laugh and I talked to him about my cutter and lighter and sparked up my t52


Your grammar is gonna give someone cancer.

I'm not trying to be a d*ck but your post makes no sense at all.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Suzza said:


> Your grammar is gonna give someone cancer.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a d*ck but your post makes no sense at all.


I'm using a cell phone and sorry I'm have issues with spelling and grammar due to many head injuries so plz dont rub it in more then it already has been I get it nor do u need to call me out publicly pm would have been a better way. so if ur joking around or not I already know no need to rub it in more thanks I try my best to edit


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Jasonx250z said:


> I'm using a cell phone and sorry I'm have issues with spelling and grammar due to many head injuries so plz dont rub it in more then it already has been I get it nor do u need to call me out publicly pm would have been a better way. so if ur joking around or not I already know no need to rub it in more thanks I try my best to edit


I was only joking. There was absolutely no reason to make me look like an a**hole. I wasn't calling you out or rubbing anything in because I don't even know anything about you. It was just a joke. People do it all the time and it's not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Alright well that y I said joking or not if u where I was gunna explain if u weren't I was gunna clear it up cuz I can't tell iv never talked to u before so how can tell I don't know ur personality


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Jasonx250z said:


> Alright well that y I said joking or not if u where I was gunna explain if u weren't I was gunna clear it up cuz I can't tell iv never talked to u before so how can tell I don't know ur personality


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Suzza said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you.


Everything's good man now that I know how u are I'm good no offence taken and I would be surprised if it did give some a tumor lol between the iPhone and all the concussions it is hard to read


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you both for working this out. In the future please try to be respectful to other members. This is for everyone and not directed at anyone specific.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dave.73 said:


> Thank you both for working this out. In the future please try to be respectful to other members. This is for everyone and not directed at anyone specific.


Can't be said enough, Dave. QFT - "Quoted For Truth"


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't use B&Ms often. (the 30 + min drive doesn't usually fit into my schedule) but i have never noticed any looks one way or another. i Did have an owner tell me that my tupperdor was ruining my sticks and i needed to get a spanish cedar Humi. But thats just an opinion that he was adamant about i felt no disrespect. 
I have seen in local music scenes, bars, gyms and such a "who's this guy" type of look when some one new comes around, TBH i have been a victim and perp of said look. Some people latch on to that "you are not one of us" feeling and it makes them feel special. But an initial scepticism when someone new comes around is pretty natural and i think if you keep coming around then for most people that feeling goes away.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

For the most part I get the look that most 27 years old get when I walk in a B&M store for the first time. And when the B&M people start trying to sell me on their latest 7x70, I just laugh and explain to them why those monsters don't even belong in a humidor. After that point on they leave me alone and actually have come to me to answer questions for other costumers. At first I thought it was funny, but since I love talking about cigars I was more than willing to give them a tour of their own humidor.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Jasonx250z said:


> Everything's good man now that I know how u are I'm good no offence taken and I would be surprised if it did give some a tumor lol between the iPhone and all the concussions it is hard to read


FYI friends. I take the time to work through Jason's posts because he has some great stuff to read. Thanks Jason!


----------



## SmokinJeweler85 (May 18, 2013)

I went into a local B&M, a little north of Houston, maybe a month ago. It was about 10:45 in the morning and ,even though there were about five people there, it was eerily silent. I walked through the door, and they all put their newspapers down and gave me the annoyed look of ".....Yeah??" I never experienced that before, so it actually caught me a little off guard. I'm 27 and I've never had that reaction before. I stopped walking and looked at all of them and said, "Am I interrupting something?" No one said a word, so I went about my business to the humidor. Got a few sticks and went right to the register. The store associate took his sweet time getting up from his chair to ring me up. He started flipping through a price manual, then annoyingly asks me how much the La Flor Dominicana I picked out was. At that point, I had about enough of the attitude. I said, "Well...what do you think it's worth?" He looked up at me, squinted his eyes, then walked into the humidor all in a huff. He came back, gave me my total price, then bagged up the cigars. As I was walking out, I turned around and said "You know you all should file a police report. For your missing personalities."


----------



## Transporter (May 16, 2013)

I'm in my mid 30's and when I'm off duty I dress down quite a bit, basketball shoes, old jeans, skate hoodie, skate cap.

Even so the only time I get the stink eye, is here in Canada. The employees freak out when I walk into the store and stroll into the humidor. Lol. They chase me inside and hover over me. So lame, by making me feel hurried, and I end up spending a lot less.

I do most of my cigar shopping in the US and have never had this happen at an American tobacconist. Staff and smokers are way friendlier south of the border when it comes to the cigar scene.


----------



## NickL (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm 23 (for another month) and have thankfully never had a bad experience with the B&M's in my Swedish hometown. The staff has always been very helpful and not at all pushy or rushing me when I'm in the store.


----------



## Heavy_D (May 15, 2013)

I'm not that young anymore (early 30's), and the manager at the local b&m is younger than me. Didn't get the look when the first time I walked in, but she did give me a slightly surprised look when I went straight to their limited selection of real cigars instead of the prominent display of black & milds, swisher sweets, etc. Unfortunately my only local b&m is mostly a cigarette/gas station cigar outlet, so I don't think they get a lot of customers buying normal cigars.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

SmokinJeweler85 said:


> I went into a local B&M, a little north of Houston, maybe a month ago. It was about 10:45 in the morning and ,even though there were about five people there, it was eerily silent. I walked through the door, and they all put their newspapers down and gave me the annoyed look of ".....Yeah??" I never experienced that before, so it actually caught me a little off guard. I'm 27 and I've never had that reaction before. I stopped walking and looked at all of them and said, "Am I interrupting something?" No one said a word, so I went about my business to the humidor. Got a few sticks and went right to the register. The store associate took his sweet time getting up from his chair to ring me up. He started flipping through a price manual, then annoyingly asks me how much the La Flor Dominicana I picked out was. At that point, I had about enough of the attitude. I said, "Well...what do you think it's worth?" He looked up at me, squinted his eyes, then walked into the humidor all in a huff. He came back, gave me my total price, then bagged up the cigars. As I was walking out, I turned around and said "You know you all should file a police report. For your missing personalities."


:thumb: Good one! I like that! One RG Bump for you!


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

IMO appearance is certainly a factor here. Not just age. Grow some facial hair and wear business casual attire and no one will look twice (not saying anyone should do that just to be "accepted"). This goes for just about any establishment that caters to a specific demographic.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

Howzit Everybody, The only thing that bothers me is when they follow and watch you, like your gonna steal something. I know their just trying to do their job; BUT IT'S ANNOYING !!!


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I've never had a problem with being treated poorly at a B&M. Maybe I've just gotten lucky. I think they are just excited to have someone new walk in the door so they know that their trade isn't quite dead yet! Especially here in California.


----------



## Heavy_D (May 15, 2013)

bleber said:


> IMO appearance is certainly a factor here. Not just age. Grow some facial hair and wear business casual attire and no one will look twice (not saying anyone should do that just to be "accepted"). This goes for just about any establishment that caters to a specific demographic.


+1. Unfortunately my job won't let me have facial hair, but I have found the dressing in business casual thing to be true in many situations over the years.


----------



## OrangeAstronaut (May 15, 2013)

I'm a 23 year old university student, so I've only been to my local B&M two or three times now due to financial reasons. The first 2 times I had a woman who was just an employee there, and she wasn't rude, but also didn't really go out of her way to be nice, either. I got the feeling I was taking up her time or something, so I just paid for a few sticks and got out both times.

The last time I went, I actually ended up talking to another customer waiting to buy some cigars while we waited for the owner to come around and open up the shop for us. He knew the owner and they were talking about some recommendations, and they gave me a few recommended sticks to buy as well. Definitely a better experience for me the last time.

What I learned from him, though, was that he'd had issues with some younger kids coming in and touching everything without buying it, or stealing sticks from the back, or just other difficulties. So I can sympathise with their situation, and understand the suspicious treatment for most younger buyers coming into the store for the first time.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

bleber said:


> IMO appearance is certainly a factor here. Not just age. Grow some facial hair and wear business casual attire and no one will look twice (not saying anyone should do that just to be "accepted"). This goes for just about any establishment that caters to a specific demographic.


I agree with part of this. Appearance can definitely be a factor in many of these situations, and not just at B&M cigar shops. BUT, I do not agree that someone should have to dress or look a certain way in order to receive good customer service or to have a good experience in a shop. It is not the customer's responsibility to look a certain way in order for the establishment to respect them and their business. If the B&M treats you like a 3rd class citizen, you go somewhere else. In today's economy and with online cigar stores having much better prices (most cases), I can't imagine a B&M not kissing any walk-in customer's tail-end.

The hobby and industry itself is getting younger and hipper (for lack of a better term) and I think most B&M's are and if not, should be embracing this as it increases profit. I am 38 years old and went to a semi-local shop I had never patronized this past Mother's Day. The manager was at least 10 years younger than me and appeared to be well informed and was helpful when I first walked in, helped find what I was initially looking for and then gave me space to browse. Look at your favorite cigar brands and companies...look at the guys at the helm...they are getting younger and hipper. The industry is changing.

Back on topic, I have received dirty looks in shops before, not because of age, but because of tattoos. Monday-Friday in business attire, as bleber said, I will be welcomed as if I was any shops best customer. Saturday and Sunday when I walk in with both arms sleeved, it can raise an eyebrow or more commonly, raise a nose. I am a strong believer in not judging a book by its cover. I guess I have to be considering otherwise I would be a hypocrite. On weekends I do not look like a CEO of a consulting firm that services clients in a 400 billion dollar industry, but I am. I clean up well, but I shouldn't have to in order to purchase a cigar.

I must admit, I do love the looks of befuddlement and surprise I get when I am asked if I want to be on their mailing list and I hand them my business card. After that, I am just the eccentric consultant and not the assumed nonsense that runs through ignorant minds.

Now, this happens much less in 2013 then it did 5, 10 years ago. Yet, it still happens. Now at my age, I welcome the ignorance, but if I am 21 and just getting into the hobby, it could crush it before it started. Therefore, I can empathize with any of the younger BOTLs here who have experienced it and I will repeat, go to another store who would love your business.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

OratorORourke said:


> In today's economy and with online cigar stores having much better prices (most cases), I can't imagine a B&M not kissing any walk-in customer's tail-end.


This. Of course there are people who are just terrible at business, no matter how much it harms themselves.


----------



## Ahsayma (Sep 3, 2012)

The only time I've been to a real decent retail store was in bethlahem at one of CIs superstores and Jason was very helpful and courteous. Especially when I told him I haven't been puffing for but about a year. Very nice and helpful guy!!


----------



## cigarager01 (Sep 16, 2013)

i am 22 years old and have been smoking for about 2 years now in my town there is only one shop carrying high end cigars when i first walked in the man behind the counter looked at me as if i was lost or something, then one of the men their who is a large business man in my town who happened to be there came up and shook my had bc he has known me since i was little ever since then when i go in about once a week the staff has been very nice and helpful


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Bah you young punks coming in to "our" sanctuary talking your nonsense and judging us old fools spending a weeks worth of smoke money on a single cigar. We know you secretly loath us for doing so... We can feel how you loath us for our wisdom and our wealth! And frankly - it scares the heck out of us lol!!

I am just glad we get a reprieve this week being your Savior has sent you down the latest version of Grand Theft Auto!

LOL - but seriously... I used to love it when younger guys came into the seating area and would spark up conversations on topics other than government, guns, or the economy. 

The shop I used to regular also had theft problems. Unfortunately, it was usually traced back to younger men as described above. Unfortunately - you are targeted for the indiscretions of your peers.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, they say in 10 years, half the population will be over 50. 
But we need you young whippersnappers in those shops protecting my smoking rights now ! 
..... and supporting the B&M's I shop at ! So saddle up ! You can't smoke mine forever !!


----------



## Ablaze_uas (Sep 13, 2013)

Seeing as I have only recently turned 21, I really haven't gotten the chance to go to many B&Ms, having been introduced to cigars through older family as well as through family friends. However, my first time in one a few weeks ago was really rather pleasant. The proprietor of the establishment could tell that I was fairly out of my element, so he casually walked up, introduced himself and offered to help me out in any way possible. What followed was a forty minute conversation about different cigars, where the seeds and wrappers originated from, and just general smoking knowledge. Having been one of the most informational talks about cigars I had had up to that point, I must say there is no question where I will be spending some of my time when I have a chance to go to the city from now on.

On another note, it really is great how great the BOTLs around Puff are about accepting the younger brothers into this forum. I've seen everything from offering friendly advice to FOGs sending some great cigars their way just out of general kindness. It's places like here that really make me happy that I was brought into such an enjoyable hobby/lifestyle (obsession).


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

27 years old here and out of all the b&ms I've been to, it's surprising to me that my favorite b&m had the worst first experience. The first ever b&m I went to, Fatmans Cigars in downtown Sacramento, I walked in during lunch time and the owner was in his office doing some mail work. I was the only one in and he mentioned he'd be out in just a minute. After he came out, I politely asked to check out the humidor and he let me in alone while he finished up his work. He did come in and chat with me, but it was all in good nature, none of the "hovering" business. Good place. This is the story for the other shops I've been to around here.

My favorite b&m to go to is Tobacco Road off of Marconi and surprisingly, it was my second visit there that threw me off. My first visit there, I was greeted by the employee Rick. He was real friendly and walked me into the humidor and I asked about their Ligas. He showed me where they were and we got to chatting about Ligas and it was a good experience. That was what had make this my favorite b&m (aside from their huge humidor). Second visit, I went in there with a friend who was visiting from the Army and a friend who had free time from his masters program. We walk in and get a cock-eyed look from a different employee. We browse around accessories and I can just feel his glance. We walked into the humidor and that's when he rushed in after us. He was real pushy, asking us what we wanted, hovering over us as we walked around their huge humidor, and once we had some sticks in our hands, asked us "are you guys done yet?" I was real turned off by that attitude. He seemed to lighten up when we paid after my buddy showed him his military ID, to which he thanked him for his service and gave him a discount on the sticks he bought, and after he realized how much I had spent, he became more friendly towards me. My third visit there, I was greeted by him again and this time he remembered me and asked how were the sticks I bought. 

I think it's just that first impression that throws them off and once they know you're good folk, everything changes. Still, it's very unsettling when something liek that happens.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

My only general advice here (I haven't been "young" for some time) is that you can't change others' behavior; the only thing you have control over is your own. IMHO the best thing you can do is be mature, honest, respectful, etc.; don't reinforce any of the negative stereotypes. If that doesn't work, well then they don't need your business.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm turning 27 soon but being Asian I look 18. I've probably gotten some stares but I've been to the b&m enough times that now they know who I am. The number of young cigar smokers are growing, but I still see it as a older gentleman's passtime, so I can understand the looks I'll get walking into a random b&m. However, it doesn't bother me one bit as I know my way around cigars a little bit now and I just do my thing.


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

I used to get these looks at my cigar stores. But it changed real fast after each time I went to the shop and got my self a padron 1964. 

I remember the first time I went to buy my first cigar. This cashier didn't even card me. (i was 18. with a full beard). Every old guy in the shop gave me these nasty looks like I had no idea what I was doing. I went straight into the humidor room and found my pick, The padron 1964 the cigar I smoked my first time while at the boy scout camp I work at each summer. When I grabbed it out and bought two and asked where the smoking lounge was everyones face changed. Ended up talking football, work, and found a fellow eagle scout there, I just sat there for hours smoking my two cigars. And they all thought I was there to buy cigarettes, and some cheap cigars. One of the guys there bought everyone a glass full of a drink called a white Russian and I was given a glass, since then I fell in love with that drink. And they admitted it after I went there a few times. They thought I was this guy fresh out of college. I now go there 2 times a month.


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Im 25, dress in an urban manner, and am covered in tattoos. I get looks everywhere. Never had a problem at my local b&m(its a "tobacco outlet" so lots of different walks of life come in). The guy behind the counter stays there as I walk in the walk in. They have a 1 person only rule but he always tells me to go ahead if another patron is in there. 

Now whem I go to mo and walk in a lounge with my hat kicked, palm tattoo, 120lbs pitbull in the car outside I may get somw snobbiness but it just soeaks on their character not mine.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't looked 18 since I was 14 so I wouldn't really know. Im in that half of the population that is over 50 and It doesn't bother me in the least so long as the younger guys aren't acting like fools who got into their daddy's stash. If you are old enough and can cough up the $$ then its all good with me.


----------

